

Introducing Rappid: the DIY visual tool - durman
http://jointjs.com/rappid

======
seg
When there already are other (much more complete) options (e.g. Gliffy), one
question arises: ..why?

~~~
durman
Gliffy is a product for end users. Rappid is a showcase of JointJS (JavaScript
diagramming library) and its components that can be used to build all kinds of
(custom) visual tools and application builders (workflows, business processes,
state machines, voice applications and much more...).

